# FREE Ziwipeak samples



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I recently emailed Ziwipeak asking if they offered any free samples. I explained that I was seriously considering switching my dogs over to their air dried raw, (little white lie  because we have been on Ziwipeak for over a year. Well look what I just received in the mail! 
A full 7 oz. trial bag of Venison and 2 .5 oz tiny bags!!!! :hello1:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Well here in uk we get a couple of the 2oz bags and that's it ,you are so lucky


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a great company! So glad they are willing to ship out these samples so people can try their food before buying it. It's expensive, so it's hard to shell out the $$ in case the pups don't like it. I highly recommend ZiwiPeak!


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I requested samples as well and was surprised and pleased to get 2 full 7 oz trial bags! I used some for Lilo's training treats in agility this week and she would all but stand on her head for it! She was offering agility stuff that she normally has to be asked to do. Plus I loved the fact that 10 pieces of ziwipeak lasted her a whole training session because I was able to tear them into smaller pieces.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

They are so generous to send out such big samples to all of us. I wonder if theyve noticed a surprising increase in sample requests from chi owners lately, lol. All three of mine seem to love the venison cuisine, cant wait to try them on it and see how they do.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

That's great! We got 3 half pound trial bags and 2 deer hooves from them as samples! They are top notch even when it comes to samples!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

They sent me an 8 oz. trial bag of the Venison Recipe Daily Cuisine.

Hope cannot have it right now but in an effort to fatten Ruby up, I gave it as treats. 

I emailed the company to ask about lamb versus venison for puppies. Hope had a terrible issue with lamb lung so I was happy to receive the venison. 

I also told them that the term "kibble topper" in their brochure was misleading. After topping her kibble a couple of times, Ruby has decided that it is a "kibble replacement"!! haha! She now does not want her Fromm's Surf and Turf that she previously LOVED!

Looks as if I will be switching her to ZP right away since she has voted and switched herself. 

They gave me 2 scoops with the 8 oz. bag. According to the brochure, since she is a puppy, she would get 1/3rd of a scoop 2x/day. The 8 oz. bag is lasting a long time so a larger bag will last her a very long time.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh wow! Tell me the contact information that you used. I would love to get some samples for the boys and see how the would do on it


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I went here and filled out the North America information on the right side. The left side is the rest of the world:
Natural Range Of Premium Pet-food Products - Ziwipeak - Natural New Zealand Pet Nutrition


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 10, 2012)

The link that I clicked on it said page was not found. Hmmm.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

How long did it take to get your sample? Also, did you hear back from the company, or did it just ship with no word? I contacted them a few weeks ago (the company directly), and haven't heard anything. I was just wondering...


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

This thread is a year and a half old. ZP updated their website since then. The contact form is now here:
Contact us » ZiwiPeak


----------

